# Prescriptives Discussion



## Winthrop44 (Sep 17, 2009)

Prescriptives | About Prescriptives


----------



## kblakes (Sep 17, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

I find it sad that they are being shut down.  I liked a few of their products.  They are my only option in the winter time for foundation since I am so pale.  I have to have them custom blend my color.  I wonder if Estee Lauder will absorb their products into another brand?  Some are very popular.


----------



## JStarJStar (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

OMG-- what should I do? it's the only foundation and concealer I've ever used!  and I have such picky skin... it's not clear now (not even close to being clear) but I'm scared of it getting worse!!   eeeeeeeeek!  I'm glad to know, but does anyone have suggestions for a non-comedogenic foundation and concealer?  
Or should I just haul/stash a TON??
Does anyone know how the colours transfer to MAC, etc.?  
-I am Cream 02 Y/O in the Flawless Skin foundation and Level 1 Warm in the total protection concealer
-I am open to suggestions!


----------



## alka1 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Wow, what a shame to see them go like that. Their foundations/concealers were very popular and they had some excellent standout products. But I am sure that overall they were losing a bit of steam compared to other cosmetics companies. oh well


----------



## crystrill (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

I work at a CCO, my manager was telling us about this earlier. More than likely their products will begin showing up at CCO's full force in the coming months. I mean, they have to get rid of the products somehow right?

And from being bored at work, a co-worker and I noticed a lot of discontinued and/or popular Prescriptives stuff ends up at Clinique and vice versa.


----------



## kathyp (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

That's too bad. I  really liked their foundations, Virtual Skin especially. And Traceless was one of my favorite tinted moisturizers. I'm not really shocked, though. Compared to others lines Px seemed to be stuck in the 90s.


----------



## RedRibbon (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

I only bought a bottle of their lipgloss from Selfridges the other day and so far I am in love with it. 

A few months ago, everything on the House of Fraser website which was by Prescriptives was marked down really cheap..then they took the prices back up.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

I am very sad. Their foundation (virtual matte, virtual skin, and anywear powder) was the best match for me so far and I had been searching for years to find makeup in the right undertones. I have no idea what I am going to do when I can no longer use them. I do plan on stocking up on my fave products, but when it all runs out, then what?

This sucks.

I also wonder what other EL companies are getting shut down...


----------



## NubianHoneii (Sep 18, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Im sorry to those who are losing a fave brand, however...

thank God Calyx will remain in production! If that fragrance was to vanish my mother would have a heart attack and my mind would draw a blank on what to get her every Christmas.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Yeah I found out about this today at work (Macy's), damn shame they had some good stuff! Worst case scenario there's always three custom color I guess to customize stuff, I'm gonna have to be sending them some of my Px things to match..


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

This is really sad.  Prescriptives was one of the first more high-end brands that I got into.  Yes, their line is a little boring, but it's functional and their foundations are wonderful.  What is the world going to do without Custom Blend?


----------



## Sojourner (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

...


----------



## SpaJeweler (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Sojourner* 

 
_I have never bought anything from them, they just never appealed to me and I never quite believed that they could match foundation to an individuals skin, not that I know, but I've always thought how is that possible since the judgement of the SA is involved right? Or am I wrong, is it done in some other way? Because SA's rarely match skin and foundation well..._

 


I had a fantastic experience being color matched by Zoe - who became a nationally known Prescriptives makeup artist.  She is phenomenal. I also loved their Advance (or is it Intensive) Skin Repair.  I'm sorry to see them go.  I also liked their eye shadows.  Calyx was my least favorite item  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Spa Jeweler


----------



## Dani California (Sep 20, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

I'm so sad about this, their traceless tint is the only thing light enough for my skin, level one. Anybody any recs for anything similar?


----------



## crystrill (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *NubianHoneii* 

 
_Im sorry to those who are losing a fave brand, however...

thank God Calyx will remain in production! If that fragrance was to vanish my mother would have a heart attack and my mind would draw a blank on what to get her every Christmas._

 
LMAO so funny you said that because when I told my friend she said, "Good, now maybe my mom will stop wearing that stank ass perfume."


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Just read about this this morning - here's another blurb on it:

No refills: Prescriptives is going out of business - ColorPrint, cosmetic, Estee Lauder, foundation, makeup, Prescriptives - DailyBeauty? - A beauty blog powered by NewBeauty Magazine

They were one of the big players (in the 90s especially) for sure. I suppose Estee Lauder owns so many lines now, only those that perform strongly they will keep alive. 

Bummer.


----------



## ashk36 (Sep 28, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

damn...and i was just considering trying their foundation!! now i'm afraid if i do i'll fall in love with it and be shit outta luck. boo.


----------



## Kragey (Dec 13, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

I just heard about this! God, what a shame...I never really bought their products for myself, because I can't afford them, but they were my mother's absolute favorite. Great, natural colors, and when I came home without my make-up and had to borrow some, I always looked forward to using her Prescriptives lip palette...because hey, I usually don't wear my drag queen stuff when I'm visiting family members. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Also, I'm not really in to sparkles, but mom mom bought *magic powder, and I used it once or twice for my school dances back in high school...it gives your skin a great finish.

Now I'm tempted to beg somebody to take me to one of their counters so I can finally purchase my own bottle of their foundation, and maybe one or two lip palettes.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Yeah it is a shame! Me and my mother use both of their custom blend foundations and powders so this really sucks! Their eyeshadows were pretty nice too, very nice pigment. I'm gonna have to start gradually stocking up now!


----------



## Meisje (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

If you are upset about them closing, you should email them and tell them what the company means to you and what your fave products are. Who knows, maybe it would affect the availability of certain most-requested products through another line.


----------



## pinkieyardbird (Dec 14, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

BOOOO! I finally found a mascara that I love and now it's going away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





RIP "false eyelashes"


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Dec 15, 2009)

*Re: Prescriptives going out of business*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Meisje* 

 
_If you are upset about them closing, you should email them and tell them what the company means to you and what your fave products are. Who knows, maybe it would affect the availability of certain most-requested products through another line._

 
Yeah that's what I tell customers that come in to pick up their items, I work for Clinique but my Macys is so small they don't really have a staffed person at that bay so I'm like the only one who knows anything about the line so I try and spread the word to write in and voice their opinion!


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

I feel like I lost my puppy
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Prescriptives is (er, was) my fave foundation brand but as I'm sure you all know, the company has folded, and will be no more at the end of this month.

So those of you loved Px as much as I do, what brand(s) are you moving on to?


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

I know I will miss Px!!! I usually used other lines in addition to Px, but yeah their foundations are pretty good, only thing that really matched me. Even tho I work with Clinique most of our foundations don't match me, even some of the lightest shades are too dark for me, or the shades that do match me aren't for my skin type. I'll probably switch to Lancome's foundation since it covers well and it matches me well. But I will def miss the foundation, some of the blush colors, and the eyeshadows!


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 13, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

Yeah, I love mainly Nars and MAC, but Px was the best foundation match for me. I read on MUA that the formulas will be re-introduced under other ELC brands, which I hope is true, because the only MAC foundation I like is SF and that's for the C7, so I don't have a replacement for liquid foundation.

Its crazy how MAC works great for me in terms of powders and concealers, but liquid foundation is just a no-go 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




So far, I am looking at Stila, Nars, and maybe Clinique for a replacement foundation. But I'm so picky, I may just forgo foundation altogether if I can't get it right. Luckily I have stocked up on my Px loves, so it'll be a while...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 14, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

Yeah, well I can vouch for them incorporating the products in already! Like their Super Line Preventor Xtreme Concentrate is Estee Lauders new purple perfectionist thing. Nars or Clinique may be a pretty good bet for foundations. I know my line (Clinique) we do have a pretty good shade range, I know we have a new foundation coming out this Spring but its for oilier skin with breakouts so that should be fun to try! I don't go to my update till either the end of the month of beginning of Feb so I won't know what type of stuff we might get that was Px, I'll keep ya posted!


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 26, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

About a week or so ago, I asked an online analyst at Px to email me with comparable foundation brands/shades to the Px products that I currently use. 

I am a little confused by the list she gave. Does this seem right to you?

 Quote:

  Please find below a few product recommendations which we believe you may enjoy  and wish to consider.  A link to each product is provided so that you may view  the full product details on each of the respective Web  sites.

Prescriptives Virtual Matte Oil Control Makeup (in Fresh  Antelope)
1) Clinique, Superfit Makeup, Color 31 Deep Caramel
2)  MAC, Studio Fix Fluid SPF 15, Color NC40
3)  Bobbi Brown, Oil Free Even Finish Foundation, Color Almond

Prescriptives  Virtual Skin Super Natural Finish Makeup SPF 10 (in Real Antelope)
1) Estee  Lauder, Nutritious Vita-Mineral Makeup SPF 10, Color Intensity 4
2)  MAC, Studio Sculpt SPF 15 Foundation, Color NC40  
 
Now I do have some MAC studio fix powder in C7, but I don't think I could wear NC40. And Bobbi Brown's Almond is more like NC50 or darker and I have tried the Golden and Warm Almond in samples before...

Oh well. I really thought I would see more recs from the Clinique line...


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

Yeah the shade they listed is kind of a guideline for consultants to use but you will be somewhere in that range. Since you used Virtual Matte, Superfit would be Clinique's best recommendation because it's the best foundation we currently sell right now for oilier skin. We do have a new foundation coming out in March(?) that is great for oily skin but for those who tend to have trouble with breakout. You can also try the new Even better foundation from Clinique but it's kind of more for someone with slight more combination skin but that has an awesome line of shades with it too.


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SmokeSignal16* 

 
_Yeah the shade they listed is kind of a guideline for consultants to use but you will be somewhere in that range. Since you used Virtual Matte, Superfit would be Clinique's best recommendation because it's the best foundation we currently sell right now for oilier skin. We do have a new foundation coming out in March(?) that is great for oily skin but for those who tend to have trouble with breakout. You can also try the new Even better foundation from Clinique but it's kind of more for someone with slight more combination skin but that has an awesome line of shades with it too._

 
Oh ok, well I won't be getting it because my skin is not that oily. It's normal to dry, lol. I like VM but don't use it that often...I've realized that I do better with a lighter coverage; currently wearing the Px mmu or VS. May check out the Even Better or the Perfectly Real soon...thx


----------



## AppleDiva (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *elektra513* 

 
_Oh ok, well I won't be getting it because my skin is not that oily. It's normal to dry, lol. I like VM but don't use it that often...I've realized that I do better with a lighter coverage; currently wearing the Px mmu or VS. May check out the Even Better or the Perfectly Real soon...thx_

 
You will like Perfectly Real from Clinique.  There is a wide range of colors for WOC, which makes me happy.


----------



## miss_supra (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

I love their exfoliator


----------



## elektra513 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

It probably wasn't a good idea, but I bought the skincare products this month to try. And of course I'm in love with all of it, so now I have go back and buy backups, ugh, lol.


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Now that Prescriptives is no more, where will you go?*

lol Yeah if it's normal to dry def try the Even Better or Perfectly Real foundation, their actually pretty close it's just that Even Better has more coverage and sunscreen vs Perfectly Real that will have less coverage and no sunscreen.


----------



## elektra513 (Aug 30, 2010)

Good news Px fans! Looks like Prescriptives will be resuming production of the best-selling products.

Click here for the link: Prescriptives | About Prescriptives

 Quote:

 *PRODUCT UPDATE
*We are pleased to tell you that due to the continuing high volume  of online demand for certain Prescriptives products from our loyal customers, we  have made the decision to resume production of our top-selling products at  this time. We expect to have these products available for sale online at prescriptives.com over the coming months and will let you know about availability for purchase through email updates, and we will provide  updates on this page as items become available. If you don’t currently receive our  email newsletter, please sign up now. We sincerely appreciate your patience  and loyalty and thank you for the opportunity to continue to serve you  online at prescriptives.com.   
 


So those of you who have HG products from this line, keep ordering so that they can stay in business, even if only online. I think they'll only keep things in stock as long as demand is high, but they're not really telling everyone about this news like they could 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EL obviously is clueless, so it's up to us to keep hope alive


----------



## SmokeSignal16 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome!!!


----------



## FiestyFemme (Aug 31, 2010)

So glad to hear that! I love Virtual Skin, and I was dreading looking for a replacement.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 3, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *FiestyFemme* 

 
_So glad to hear that! I love Virtual Skin, and I was dreading looking for a replacement._

 
Same here! I've been collecting samples of various brands and have been having no success in finding a replacement 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. 

I do have tons of VS backups, but realized one day I'd use it all up. This will push that dreadful day back even further


----------



## Twinkle_Twinkle (Sep 4, 2010)

I'm glad for this.  I whipped out my AnyWear powder and released I should have gotten more than one BU.  It's still on the website though.  
Did Px discontinue some of their Virtual Skin shades all together?  Because Real Cocoa is not listed period, nor is it one of the options to be notified about when it becomes available.


----------



## MzzRach (Sep 4, 2010)

This line has always had such excellent foundations in truly comprehensive colour ranges.  It's great to hear that some products will be sticking around, for now at least.


----------



## elektra513 (Sep 4, 2010)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Twinkle_Twinkle* 

 
_I'm glad for this.  I whipped out my AnyWear powder and released I should have gotten more than one BU.  It's still on the website though.  
Did Px discontinue some of their Virtual Skin shades all together?  Because Real Cocoa is not listed period, nor is it one of the options to be notified about when it becomes available._

 
Good question! I think they moved the colors around a lot (adding/deleting stock), so they may put it back up when they've re-produced that color maybe? You should try emailing them and ask. Their responders are usually pretty timely and nice.


----------



## nichollecaren (Nov 19, 2014)

Hey everyone. Bumping this old thread to find out if anyone here uses Prescriptives Foundation in "True Tawny". I've been matched that shade but I'm a tad skeptical.


----------

